# Bunk help please



## Fatdad5 (Apr 13, 2014)

I bought a 68 Starcraft that appears to be a deep vee? They had some rigged up garbage for bunks that I don't want to reuse... Could someone please post a pic of what the bunk set up is supposed to look like?? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## JMichael (Apr 13, 2014)

You seem to be questioning the "deep vee" part there, and the bunks need to be setup for the hull type. If you're not sure on the type, post some pics of it.


----------



## Fatdad5 (Apr 13, 2014)

Can't get pics to load it's a 1968 Starcraft sea farer? Not sure on the spelling sorry


----------



## JMichael (Apr 14, 2014)

Use the instructions in this tutorial to help you post your pictures. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=3664


----------



## Clint KY (May 8, 2014)

Your Starcraft Seafarer is a semi-vee. The vee on a Deep Vee extends all the way to the transom. From the pictures I could find the bottom of your boat under the transom is flat. Two flat bunks as long as the flat portion of the boat and a center keel roller mounted on the center beam of the trailer should be sufficient. A good bow stop that supports the front of the boat will help keep it stable. 

Follow the link to see a Seafarer on a proper trailer.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=13674

The first two pictures show the bow arrangement and the 4th shows the aft of the boat with the two on edge bunks. 

Hope that helps.


----------

